# Forum > Play-by-Post Games > Finding Players (Recruitment) > Out-of-Character >  Catacombs of Ravenloft - OOC

## Gwynfrid

Hello, everyone! This will be our OOC thread for this PF2 mini-adventure consisting of just one encounter. My goal here is for all of us to learn how PF2 mid/high level characters work in combat, and understand about tactics in this relatively new game system. In the process, of course, I aim for all of us to have fun!

Please don't expect me to be the greatest expert on PF2. I have been playing the system for about 2 years, but my experience is still limited, primarily because my IRL group can't meet all that often. But I own the rulebooks, I know where to find a rule when necessary, so, given the thinking time allowed by pbp, I should be all right.

The character roster is as follows:

Player
Character
Class
Ancestry
Background

BelGareth
Ser Rychard
Champion (Paladin)
Human (Dhampir)
Prisoner

SanguinePenguin
Aleith Gahrain
Rogue (Thief)
Human (Versatile)
Artist

Albinobrow
Kluh Sakaar
Barbarian (Giant instinct)
Goblin (Unbreakable)
Prisoner

Nomrom
Razick
Alchemist (Bomber)
Goblin (Charhide)
Academy Dropout

zylodrizzt
eada'alshams almanfii
Monk
Elf (Sylph)
Aerialist

Thunder999
Jildu Varkild
Magus (Twisting Tree hybrid study)
Human (Aphorite)
Martial Disciple



Before I post the first IC thread, I have 3 requests for you :

1) For the setting of the encounter, I have chosen an iconic locale in an all-time classic, Ravenloft. The creatures will include the story's main villain, but it will be a generic version from the Bestiary, with only a few minor changes from me. There will be no story reveals. Still, the map itself would be a minor spoiler for those who haven't ever played this great adventure. If this is a problem for anybody, I will change it. Please let me know.

2) Please pick a speech color for your character. The convention for in-character posting is as follows:

"Character speech is in your chosen color and between quotes like this."

_Character thoughts are in your chosen color and italics, with no quotes, like this.
_
*Spoiler: OOC*
Show

Mechanical descriptions of combat actions and die rolls are in a spoiler like this.

To make your DM's life easy, please include, at the bottom of the spoiler, your character summary stat block, with ongoing conditions, current HP, and a link to your character sheet.


3) This last one is for BelGareth: I gave you a pass because, well, you had the idea for this game in the first place, but I still need you to choose your magic items before we start  :Small Big Grin:  

Link to recruitment thread
Link to IC thread

----------


## zylodrizzt

1st! Suppose this will be my color

I've got no issue with any of that.

@dm not sure I gave myself nonmagical or consumable gear. Can I do so before we actually start? Is the map good for lots of movements (very mobile monk here)? I mean if not it's not like it changes much but it be cool if I could so stupid things with a purpose in mind and not just to test it.

Not sure I should be concerned with lack of healing lol

----------


## SanguinePenguin

Pf2 is loaded with healing!  Administer First Aid through the Medicine skill.  Hopefully, others know this and are trained / have tools.  Of course, death in a one-shot isnt much different than victory. ;)

FireBrickRed me!

----------


## Thunder999

I'll go for Ordinary basic Red I think.  

Actually looking at people's sheets we've got plenty of healing, Nomrom's alchemist has expert medicine skill, battle medicine and ward medic, SanguinePenguin's rogue has it trained with battle medicine, I've got it trained with assurance but no battle medicine, and BelGareth's paladin has got lay on hands. 

On that note, I forgot to buy healer's tools so I can actually use my Medicine skill, is it OK if I fix that?

----------


## zylodrizzt

Yes I do understand pathfinder has alot of healing but it's not nessisarly in combat (I may be wrong but thought this was 1 encounter) healing. Administer 1st aid is 1 per hour (I think) per target and battle medicine is 1/day per target. At the same time in combat healing is considered a weak action for a turn usually for most systems so idk lol. So guess it comes down to if its 1 encounter or 1 short campaign.

----------


## Gwynfrid

> On that note, I forgot to buy healer's tools so I can actually use my Medicine skill, is it OK if I fix that?





> @dm not sure I gave myself nonmagical or consumable gear. Can I do so before we actually start?


Yes to both, as long as you still have room in your budget, you can buy anything you need.

However, as soon as I post the IC thread (that will be no earlier than Sunday night), the shops will be closed.




> Is the map good for lots of movements (very mobile monk here)? I mean if not it's not like it changes much but it be cool if I could so stupid things with a purpose in mind and not just to test it.


Yes, and this is one of the reasons I chose this map. Compared to PF1 (where the best option, especially at high level, is often to not move beyond a 5-ft step, so that you have a full attack), PF2 offers a lot more dynamic and mobile combat. I wanted to make sure the map allows everyone to try tactics involving mobility. 




> Yes I do understand pathfinder has alot of healing but it's not nessisarly in combat (I may be wrong but thought this was 1 encounter) healing. Administer 1st aid is 1 per hour (I think) per target and battle medicine is 1/day per target. At the same time in combat healing is considered a weak action for a turn usually for most systems so idk lol. So guess it comes down to if its 1 encounter or 1 short campaign.


PF2 isn't one of those systems. In fact, PF2 is carefully designed so that no action is consistently bad. There are circumstances when in-combat healing is the strongest move. There are circumstances when something else is.

Also, Treat Wounds isn't usable in combat, as it takes 10 min. Hence Battle Medicine. Yes, it's only 1/day/patient, but it's a solid amount of healing. Most importantly, it requires only 1 action. This makes it nearly as good as a spell.

----------


## Nomrom

Hey all! Looking forward to a good time. I'll go with green for my goblin to live up to his heritage.

As for healing, I can make a pretty good amount of healing potions each day and still have alchemical reagents left over for bombs and other combat stuff.

----------


## BelGareth

So sorry everyone, RL and all that, 

I believe I have updated my sheet as requested, no clue what to spend my money on. 

I'll claim purple

----------


## Gwynfrid

Great, thanks! This is fine. You have 350gp left to add maybe some consumables? Not strictly necessary though.

I'll aim to start tonight or tomorrow.

----------


## Albinobrow

I'll take the color blue for my speech bubbles. I don't think I saw anyone with that yet. 

And I'm updated my sheet format just looking at spending the last 350GP and I should be all set.

----------


## Gwynfrid

Here is, at long last, the IC thread. Good luck!

----------


## Gwynfrid

*Spoiler: secret roll*
Show

Perception (1d20+17)[*27*]

----------


## Gwynfrid

*Spoiler: some secret rolls*
Show


(1d4)[*2*]
#1 (1d20+12)[*16*]
#2 (1d20+12)[*19*]

----------


## SanguinePenguin

Oh wow that round was complicated!  Ill try to track better.   I did notice Ser Richardss second attack was a d15.  (1d20+15)[*29*]

----------


## Gwynfrid

> Oh wow that round was complicated!  Ill try to track better.   I did notice Ser Richardss second attack was a d15.  [roll0]


Damnit, another botched one. Thanks for the fix. It's still a miss though.

Doing this takes a fair bit of time and attention, especially because I have to bot 2 characters  :Small Annoyed:  and besides, I don't have that great a mastery of the rules. I understand the mechanics well, but I have to look most details up. 

So, when I'm in a rush, the typos creep up...

----------


## Albinobrow

Roll to escape the tentacles for first action Athletics (1d20+21)[*24*] including enfeebled 2

----------


## Albinobrow

Action 2 to try and escape again [roll]1d20+21-5[/roll]

----------


## Albinobrow

(1d20+16)[*29*] I was hoping it would take the math written out.

----------


## Gwynfrid

Forgot tentacle damage (3d6)[*8*] bludgeoning.

----------


## Albinobrow

Attempting to break free once more! (1d20+21)[*23*] vs DC 31

----------


## Albinobrow

Attempt 2 (1d20+16)[*33*] vs DC 31
again includes enfeebled 2 and the -5 to the roll for the attack trait trying to break free.

----------


## zylodrizzt

Grapple reroll
(1d20+20)[*36*]

----------


## BelGareth

Im here! Reading ic now

----------


## Gwynfrid

*Spoiler*
Show

Roll for purposes to be revealed later... maybe (1d20+17)[*21*]

----------


## Gwynfrid

*Spoiler: More rolls*
Show



(1d20+18)[*28*] 
(1d20+15)[*21*] 
(1d20+16)[*24*] 
(1d20+13)[*19*]

----------

